# الأثار القبطية فى مصر



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2010)

احتضنت مصر العائلة المقدسة ( السيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح ) عندما لجأ إلى الأراضى المصرية هرباً من بطش الرومان ، فى رحلة استمرت لأكثر من ثلاثين شهراً جابت خلالها الكثير من المواقع والأنحاء فى مصر ، وأسست العديد من الكنائس وتركت آثاراً مسيحية عديدة ، وعندما دخلت مصر إلى الديانة المسيحية تأسس فيها المذهب القبطى ، وعانى الأقباط من اضطهاد الحكم الرومانى سنوات طويلة ، وهذا ما يفسر وجود الكثير من الآثار القبطية فى الواحات والجبال التى لجأ إليها الأقباط  فارين بدينهم من عسف الرومان ..
وخلال الحقبة القبطية عرفت مصر الفنون والعمارة والمظاهر الحضارية الأخرى المميزة لتلك المرحلة والتى جاءت متأثرة بالحضارة الفرعونية ومتواصلة مع الخصائص اليونانية الرومانية لتضيف حلقة مهمة فى التواصل الحضارى على أرض مصر . العائلة المقدسة أثناء هروبها الى مصر
وتنتشر الكثير من الأثار القبطية والمسيحية فى أنحاء مصر والقاهرة وسيناء والواحات والفيوم وغيرها .

اهم الآثار القبطية فى القاهرة.

*الكنيسة المعلقة*
تقع الكنيسة المعلقة بحى مصر القديمة تتوسط مجموعة من الآثار القبطية وتفتح بواجهتها الرئيسية على شارع مارجرجس.
عرفت هذه الكنيسة باسم الكنيسة المعلقة لأنها تقوم على أنقاض برجين كبيرين من أبراج الحصن الرومانى الذى بناه الإمبراطور تراجان في مستهل القرن الثانى للميلاد. والدخول إليها عن طريق درجات سلم مقامة على مقربة من البرج الأوسط وقد نالت تلك الكنيسة شهرة ذائعة الصيت لأنها تعتبر من أقدم الكنائس الباقية في مصر.
وفى أواخر العصر الأموى *(749 م) * أصيبت  مبانى الكنيسة بأضرار ثم أعيد تجديدها في خلافة هارون الرشيد كما ورد فى سيرة الأنبا مرقس في تاريخ البطاركة واعاد بناء جميع كنائس المنطقة في ذلك الوقت . 
كما جددت عمارة هذه الكنيسة ايضاً في خلافة العزيز بالله الفاطمى حين سمح للبطريرك افرام السريانى بتجديد كافة كنائس مصر وما تهدم منها.
وأعيد تجديد الكنيسة مرة أخرى في العصر الفاطمى ايضا .
*كنيسة القديسة باربارة*
 توجد كنيسة القديسة باربارة داخل أسوار حصن بابل، وتقع تحت مستوى الأرض بحوالى المتر وإثنين وأربعين سنتيمتراً ، ويمكن الوصول إليها بالهبوط عدة درجات على سلم حجري . 
والكنيسة مستطيلة الشكل، وبمسطح طوله نحو ستة وعشرين مترا ونصف المتر وعرضه نحو أربعة عشر مترا ونصف المتر.

*كنيسة ابى سرجة*
انشئت هذه الكنيسة فى أواخر القرن الرابع أو أوائل القرن الخامس ويرجح انها شيدت فى نفس المكان الذى أقامت به العائلة المقدسة عندما هربت الى مصر من وجه هيردوس ملك اليهود.
وهى لا تقل فى الأهمية من الوجهة التاريخية والفنية عن الكنيسة المعلقة وكانت أول كنيسة فى مصر بعد دير أبى مقار يقيم فيها البطاركة القداس بعد تكريزهم فى الاسكندريه.
وقد تهدمت هذه الكنيسة فى القرن العاشر الميلادى وأعيد بنأها مرة ثانية فى العصر الفاطمى ،  وقد عثر على بقايا لهذه الكنيسه تتمثل فى أحجار منقوشة وباب يعبر عن روعة الفن القبطى فى القرن الرابع وقد تم نقلها جميعاً الى المتحف القبطى.

*دير مارجرجس الراهبات*
وهو من المواقع الدينية التى لها أهميتها لدى المسيحيين وكثير منهم ومن غيرهم  يترددون عليه للزيارة تبركا بالشهيد صاحب الدير .
يتكون هذا الدير من قاعة مستطيلة بواسطة حجاب من خشب الخرط إلى مربعين ، ويؤدى  إلى أولهما مدخل فى الطرف الجنوبى يغلق علية مصراعان خشبيان عاديان يفضى  إلى رحبة صغيرة مربعة تتصدرها صورة فسيفسائية للشهيد مارجرجس ممتطيا  صهوة جواد وفى يده اليمنى مما يطعن به  التنين ، وإلى الشرق من هذة الرحبة يوجد باب آخر يؤدى إلى قاعه أستقبال بسيطة ليس فيها سوى ست نوافذ فى الجدارين الشمالى والجنوبى (بواقع ثلاثة فى كل جدار يتقدم ضلعها الشمالى حجاب من خشب  الخرط يتوسطه  مدخل يفضى إلى المزار الدينى ، وتتوسط ضلعها الجنوبى حنية   صغيرة أعدت للشموع ) التى يضيئها الزوار.

*كنيسة قصرية الريحان  *
تعرف هذه الكنيسة فى التاريخ بإسم كنيسة السيدة العذراء وتقع  بزقاق بنى حصين. أقام بها احد البطاركة حوالى سنة *865* ميلادية .
ويبلغ طول الكنيسة *16* متراً وعرضها* 14* متراً وارتفاعها *10* أمتار تقريباً ويغطى صحنها وهياكلها قباب من الطوب مرتكز على أعمدة رخامية.

*كنيسة مارى جرحس*
كانت هذه الكنيسة من أحمل كنائس الحصن الرومانى، وحسب بعض المصادر شيدها الكاتب الثرى أثناسيوس حوالى سنة *684* ميلادية ولكنها لسوء الحظ التهمتها النيران منذ ثمانين سنة وبنيت  مكانها كنيسة جديدة. ولم يبق من الكنيسة القديمة الا قاعة استقبال  تعرف "بقاعة العرسان" يرجع تاريخها الى القرن الرابع عشر
وتنقسم هذه القاعة التى يبلغ طولها *15* متراًوعرضها 12 مترا تقريباً الى "قاعة" و "ايوانين" .. بالايوان القبلى بعض نوافذ من الخشب عليها نقوش بارزة وتزين جدرانه نقوش بارزة من الجبس وعلى سقفها رسوم ملونة .
*كنيسة القديس مارقريوس أبو سيفين*
تقع الكنيسة بشارع ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة ومن الآثار الهامة الباقية في تلك الكنيسة مغارة مظلمة يمكن الوصول اليها بسلم صغير يقال أن القديس الأنبا برسوم العريان كان قد اتخذها مكان للعبادة مدة *25* عاماً، وهى رطبة نظراً لانخفاضها وكانت تغمرها المياه أيام فيضان النيل ولها مذبح قائم من الحجر، وكانت تقام في هيكله خدمة الكنيسة حيث يؤمها المرضى اعتقاداً منهم فى الشفاء .
وتمتاز هذه الكنيسة عن جميع الكنائس الأخرى بأنها تحتوى على أكبر عدد من الأيقونات القبطية الفريدة التى ترجع اغلبها الى عام *1491* -عام الشهداء(قبطياً)- الموافق *1775*ميلادياً. وبعضها أقدم من ذلك.

:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2010)

اهم الآثار القبطية فى الفيوم

تزخر مدينة الفيوم بالعديد من الكنائس والاديرة ومنها :        
*دير العـزب ( ديموشيه )*





 دير قديم ويرجع إلى العصر الرومانى ، ويقع بقرية العزب على بعد 5 كم جنوب الفيوم ، وعرف بإسم دير السيدة العذراء مريم والشهيد أبى سيفين وسمى بدير القديس الأنبا إبرآم لوجود جسد القديس الأنبا إبرآم فيه .. ويضم الدير كنيسة قديمة وكنيسة حديثة ومزار للأنبا إبرآم ومتحفاً للكنيسة ، وقد تبقى من هذا الدير كنيسة أثرية قديمة فى الركن الجنوبى الشرقى من الفناء تعرف بإسم كنيسة السيدة العذراء ويضم الدير خمسة كنائس هى ( كنيسة السيدة العذراء ، كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى ، كنيسة الشهيد أبوسيفين والقديس الأنبا إبرآم ، كنيسة الأنبا صموئيل ، كنيسة الأنبا إبرآم ) ، كما يضم أماكن للخلوات ومكتبة وحديقة وبيت للمكرسات ومبنى للخدمات والمؤتمرات .

ويضم الدير أيضا أجزاء من رفات الشهداء والقديسين منهم ( القديس يوحنا المعمدان ، القديس مارمرقس الرسول ، القديس أبوسيفين ، القديس الشهيد مارجرجس الرومانى ، القديسة دميانة ، القديس مارمينا العجايبى ، القديس سمعان الدباغ ، القديس مارجرجس المزاحم ، القديس ميخائيل البحيرى المحرقى تلميذ الأنبا إبرآم ، والقديس صليب الجديد ، الأنبا أبللو تلميذ القديس الأنبا صموئيل المعترف والقديس القمص ميخائيل الطوخى ، والشهيدة بربارا ، والشهيد يوحنا الهرقلى والقمص عبد المسيح المناهرى ، أجزاء من رفات شهداء الفيوم ، وشهداء إخميم والشهداء الخمسة وقديسين السيدة العذراء بالمعادى ، وتلميذ القديس توماس السائح وعقلة إصبع القديس سيدهم  ) .

*دير رئيس الملائكة ( غبريال ) بجبل النقلون*





 يقع على بعد 16 كم جنوب شرق مدينة الفيوم بجبل النقلون مركز إطسا ويمكن الوصول إليه عن طريق قرية العزب ويرجع إلى القرن الثالث الميلادى ، ويعرف بإسم دير أبى خشبة ، وقد تم الكشف عن المغارات التى كان يلجأ إليها المسيحيون الأوائل فى فترة الإضطهاد الرومانى للمسيحيه ، وقد بدأت حياة الرهبنة فى هذا الدير فى القرن الرابع وهو ما يؤيده وجود مخطوطات تحوى قوانين رهبانية أرسلها الأنبا أنطونيوس لرهبان الدير ، وهو يعتبر الديرالوحيد فى مصر الذى يحمل إسم الملاك غبريال أو جبرائيل وقد دامت فيه الرهبنة حتى القرن الـ 18 ، كما يذكر أن الأنبا صموئيل المعترف قد عاش فى المغارات القريبة منه 35 عاماً .
:download:

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2010)

أهم المناطق الاثرية القبطية فى جنوب سيناء

*دير سانت كاترين*





 يقع الدير أسفل جبل سيناء ، فى منطقة جبلية وعرة المسالك حبتها الطبيعة بجمال آخاذ مع طيب المناخ وجودة المياه العذبة . وإلى الغرب من الدير يوجد وادى الراحة .
 وللدير سور عظيم يحيط بعدة أبنية داخلية بعضها فوق بعض تصل أحياناً إلى أربعة طوابق تخترقها ممرات ودهاليز معوجة . وبناء الدير يشبه حصون القرون الوسطى ، وسوره مشيد بأحجار الجرانيت وبه أبراج فى الأركان ويبلغ ارتفاع أسواره بين 12 و 15 متراً .. وتبلـغ أطـوال أضلاعـه 117 * 80 *77 *76 متراً تقريباً . ويعود بناء الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى عندما أمرت الإمبراطورة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين فى عام 342 م ببناء دير يحوى كنيسة عرفت باسم كنيسة العذراء عند موقع الشجرة المقدسة أو العليقة الملتهبة  .. وفى القرن السادس الميلادى أمر الامبراطور جوستنيان ببناء كنيسة فى نفس هذه البقعة عرفت باسم كنيسة  التجلى.

وأهم مبانى الدير هى :
 الكنيسة الكبرى ، وكنيسة العليقة والجامع ، والمكتبة بالإضافة إلى صالة الجماجم التى تضم رفات رهبان الدير الراحلين  ومعصرة وطاحونتين ومخازن حبوب ومؤن وآبار للمياه .       

*# الكنيسة الكبرى :*
     تقع فى الجزء الشمالى من الدير وتسمى الكنيسة الكبرى  أو الكاتدرائية .. وهى مشيدة على طراز  البازيلكا  الذى كان شائعا وقت بنائها عام 527م .. وقد عرفت فى عصر الامبراطور جوستنيان باسم كنيسة التجلى . . وبداخل الكنيسة صفان من الأعمدة  .. وهى 12 عموداً تمثل شهور السنة . وعلى كل جانب يوجد 4 هياكل يحمل كل منها اسم أحد القديسين .
     ورغم ما تعرضت له هذه الكنيسة فى مختلف العصور ، فإن الجزء الأكبر من سقفها ظل محفوظاً ، وتوجد بعض الكتابة القديمة على أجزاء منه من بينها :  لأجل تحية ملكنا التقى جوستنيان العظيم  .. ايها الرب الذى تجلى برؤيته فى هذا المكان احفظ وارحم عبدك  أتيين  وبانى هذا الدير  ايليسيوس  (اليشع) و نونا  والأول هو أول من أشرف على الدير .. أما اليشع فهو المهندس المعمارى الذى شيده .. وربما كانت  نونا زوجته .
     وفى صدر الكنيسة حنية مستديرة حلى سقفها وجوانبها بالفسيفساء ... وهى أهم مافى الدير كله حيث انها من أشهر الفسيفساء المسيحية فى العالم كله . ولا يضارعها فى قيمتها الفنية إلا فسيفساء أياصوفيا فى استانبول . وتمثل هذه الفسيفساء مناظر من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد . والمنظر الرئيسى فيها يمثل السيد المسيح فى الوسط وعلى يمينه العذراء وعلى يساره موسى .. بينما بطرس مستلقيا عند قدميه وعلى الجدار يوجد منظران يمثل أحدهما موسى يتلقى الشريعة فوق جبال سيناء ، والثانى يمثل موسى وقد ركع أمام الشجرة .. وامتدت إليه من فوق لهيبها يد الله مشيرة إليه .
     وتحت سقف هذه القبة والفسيفساء  . . يوجد التابوت الذى وضعت داخله بقايا جثة القديسة كاترين داخل صندوقين من الفضة .. فى أحدهما جمجمة القديسة وفوق الصندوق تاج من الذهب المرصع بالأحجار الكريمة ويحتوى الآخر على يدها اليسرى .. وقد حليت بالخواتم الذهبية والفصوص الثمينة .. وفى الناحية الأخرى صندوقان كبيران من الفضة على كل منهما صورة القديسة كاترين وداخلهما هدايا ثمينة مما أهداه الملوك والموسرون إلى الدير .وفى كل مكان بالكنيسة تنتشر الأيقونات الجميلة ذات الأهمية التاريخية الكبرى حيث تعرض نحو 150 أيقونة من مجموع حوالى 2000 أيقونة من بينها أيقونات نادرة المثيل صنعت فى القرن السادس .. كما يعود جزء منها إلى أوائل العهد البيزنطى .. وقسم إلى الفترة من القرن الحادى عشر حتى الخامس عشر .   
     .. وتتدلى الثريات الثمينة حتى تبدو الكنيسة أشبه بمتحف للفنون .. أما أقدس مكان فى الكنيسة فيقع خلفها ويمكن الوصول إليه من الجانبين وهو هيكل الشجرة .. أى المكان الذى يعتقد أن موسى  وقف فيه عندما تجلى الله له وخاطبه ..

  # المكتبة
     يرجع الكثير من شهرة دير سانت كاترين إلى مكتبته الغنية بالمخطوطات وتقع فى الطبقة الثالثة من بناء قديم جنوب الكنيسة الكبرى .. وتضم المكتبة إلى جانب المخطوطات النادرة عدداً من الوثائق والفرمانات التى أعطاها الخلفاء والحكام للدير ..  أشهرها ما يقال بأنه وثيقة من الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطى فيها الأمان للدير والرهبان .. والوثيقة على نحو ما يعتقد كتبها عمر بن الخطاب.
     ويبلغ عدد مخطوطات المكتبة نحو 6000  مخطوط نادر .. إضافة إلى نحو 2000 وثيقة وفرمان أعطاها الولاة للدير ومعظمها من العصر الفاطمى . إلى جانب ذلك يضم الدير معصرة لاستخراج الزيت من الزيتون .. وبئر ماء وشجرة العليقة ومخزن قديم للطعام وحوله حديقة واسعة بها حجرة للجماجم تجمع رفات الرهبان . . وفى أعلى جبل موسى كنيسة صغيرة يصعد إليها الزائرون وعلى مقربة منها مسجد صغير .    

نظام الدير :
 نظام الرهبنة الحالى الذى يتبعه رهبان دير سانت كاترين هو نظام القديس باسيليوس الكبير (329 - 379 م) أحد تلاميذ الأنبا باخوم (290-348 م) .. حيث ينذر الراهب نفسه لحياة التقشف والعبادة مع العمل المشترك جنباً إلى جنب .
​:download:​ 
 الأثار القبطية فى مصر​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

رائع يا كوكى

احب المواضيع من هذا النوع 

كتير

الشكر الك


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2010)

*ثااااااااانكي كوكى*

*تسلم ايدك*
*هايل*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (9 يناير 2010)

*رائع يا كوكى وشامل .. ميرسى يا جميل
ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا كوكى
> 
> احب المواضيع من هذا النوع
> 
> ...



*ثانكس كتير لردك الرائع كليمو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثااااااااانكي كوكى*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *هايل*​



*يسلملى مرورك الجميل ميلو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ثانكس مارى
لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *رائع يا كوكى وشامل .. ميرسى يا جميل
> ربنا يبارك تعبك*



*ثانكس يا جيجيى
نورتينى ياعسل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



*الشكر لوجودك يا النهيسى​*


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

معلومات قيمه

باركك الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2010)

ايهما حق قال:


> معلومات قيمه
> 
> باركك الرب



*ثانكس لمرورك*​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جامد و ذات قيمة كبيرة *
*شكرا لصاحبه الموضوع*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يناير 2010)

سلفانا الصغيره قال:


> *موضوع جامد و ذات قيمة كبيرة *
> *شكرا لصاحبه الموضوع*​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا سلفانا*​


----------

